# Out with My Boys



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

One of the best things ever, is getting out with my boys. This summer, I took my scout troop backpacking into the Uintas. We had a great trip. I'm lucky enough to have two sons who are absolute best friends. My oldest son is high functioning autistic, and my younger son is a bit on the small side, but the two of them look out for one another like nothing I've ever seen. They helped each other out with all the struggles that go with backpacking trips when you're a kid. It was a great experience. Nothing beats time out with the boys.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Well done GaryFish.
I agree with you.
I also have 2 sons and the time spent hunting and fishing with them have been some of the high times of my life.
Now I get to include the grandkids on the trips!


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Them's good mem'ries right there....don't care who you are.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Isn't that why we work all these hours? Spending time in the outdoors with family and people you care for is why I work.


----------



## builderbob68 (Sep 12, 2007)

Its great to make memories...especially with your kids. Great job!!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't have kids yet, but I do look forward to the day when I can take them camping, fishing, etc.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip. Thanks for sharing the picture. You can tell they are best friends by looking at it.


----------

